# Anybody tried Arden Grange foods?



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

Can't say that I've tried it but the ingredients don't look to bad. I've seen a lot worse. If it's readily available and economical give it a shot. You may also look into the Eagle Pack Holistic lines as well for an alternative just to have an option. Not sure how the pricing will compare for your area. Last time I checked I'm pretty sure they have a distributor in the UK.

http://postalpetsproducts.co.uk/


----------

